# oatmeal food



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Is cooked oatmeal an ok food or treat?

Sylvie was walking around tonight and found some crumbs from my organic oatmeal cookie yesterday. She anointed off the first crumb and then ate the other two no hesitation.

I know a lot of people add oatmeal to the bath but does anyone feed their hedige cooked oatmeal treats (be it oatmeal or oatmeal cookies)? why or why not?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

oatmeal cookies or anything with that much sugar is bad for hedgehogs. I would think that oatmeal itself would be unapealing as a treat and probably doesn't have much nutritional value for a hedgehog as they do not naturally eat grains like that. 

That being said baby rice cereal is a recommended source of fiber when syringing food to a sick hedgehog. Rice cereal may be ok as a treat in small amounts.


----------

